# Nissan Almera 1.8 Saloon Brake issues - ABS sensors failed?



## gandy666 (Oct 21, 2016)

hi there

the above car has come into my possession and I am having issues with the brakes. I've had all the calipers off, pistons have been out and regreased, new pads fitted etc and the actual brakes themselves are fine. on, off, no heat, all good. the system has been bled correctly (i believe) and there are no fluid leaks.

the issue when I even slightly touch the brakes, the ABS kicks in - is this a symptom of faulty / failed ABS sensors, and if so, how can I tell which sensor is faulty?

thanks


----------

